# Any Canadian Musician magazine readers here?



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Check out the link... from the July/August issue... 

Canadian Musician Magazine – Gearheads » Uncategorized


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool! So do I have to go all the way to Airdrie to see you guys play?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a subscription to the mag, I like the publication.

Cool that your in that issue! I haven't recieved that issue myself yet though.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Sulpher... Me too... my issue should be in the mail... 

bluzfish... have not got any gigs lined up for Edmonton yet and still working on it. I'm hoping we get there atleast 2-3 times this fall/winter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Very cool! Never even knew the magazine existed... Definitely getting a subscription.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I read my first issue about 4 months ago and really enjoyed it. I really like magazine reading so I subscribed right away.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

CMM was kind enough to send me an extra 45 copies... thought I'd mention this as I think it's a cool gesture.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

They only sent me four copies 

http://canadianmusician.com/showcase/index.php/2010/09/17/ramona/

I had a subscription at one time but found their regular columns never get into much detail and there's loads of advertising.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's still around?
I haven't seen it for a while.

I have bought an issue here & there over the years.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> They only sent me four copies
> 
> Canadian Musician Showcase » Blog Archive » Ramona
> 
> I had a subscription at one time but found their regular columns never get into much detail and there's loads of advertising.


BTW - nice article but you are right. Pretty superficial. It makes me want to know more about the band. But they don't seem to bother going any deeper than a little high school newsletter style fluff. Too bad.


----------

